# F.uck - Beau Forrest ist gestorben.



## isah (22. Juni 2008)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=121907



> He jumped into a pool, hit the bottom and broke his neck and had damaged his spinal cords badly.
> Thursday he had an operation, and he had a heart attack (not sure when he had the heart attack).



RIP,

martin


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juni 2008)

Mein Beileid gilt allen Angehörigen, Freunden und Bekannten.
Sowas macht mich traurig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der alte Sack (22. Juni 2008)

Einer der hoffnungsvollsten - hier noch größtenteils auf 20 " : 


[YT=biketricks Beau Forrest]/v/T4P3yp6mFfY&hl=de[/YT]


----------



## isah (22. Juni 2008)

Alter Sack, knapp vorbei. Beau's Videos gibts hier, Mr Scott lebt noch.


----------



## Levelboss (22. Juni 2008)

Schade, keine coolen Gapdrop Videos mehr.


----------



## isah (22. Juni 2008)

Und V-Brakes ist er auch nicht gefahren, koennen wir ja froh sein, dass er ueber'n Jordan ist, ne? Alter das war der groesste Arsch.loch-Post seit langem, gratuliere.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (23. Juni 2008)

traurige Geschichte, mein Beileid an seine Familie!


----------



## Der alte Sack (23. Juni 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Alter Sack, knapp vorbei. Beau's Videos gibts hier, Mr Scott lebt noch.



Yep  - sorry - ich hatte das Vid mal für meinen grössten in den Favoriten stehen - so gut bin ich in der Szene nicht verwurzelt (meine ganze Affinität stammt aus dem Kauf eines 91er Zaskar LE - und damit musste man es ja mal probieren).

Lasse den Fehler jetzt mal so stehen sonst ist dein Post ja irgendwie auch ohne Aufhänger.

sers............


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juni 2008)

R.I.P. Dude


----------



## trialsrider (24. Juni 2008)

********....sowas nimmt mit....


----------

